

Hacker News is now more mobile friendly - snake_case
http://i.imgur.com/eZYheZh.jpg

======
dang
Yes, it's the return of

    
    
      <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, target-densitydpi=medium-dpi">
    

which we've tested many times before and found wanting:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7985687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7985687)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7330107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7330107)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6253835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6253835)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6253403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6253403)

We tried it again tonight and it seems to work better now. Not sure what
changed.

We're going to try leaving this on for a while and see how you all like it.
Perhaps we'll do a poll in a day or two.

Edit: even if we do leave it on, this is just a stopgap. The real fix will
involve completely different markup. We're working on that.

~~~
junto
Seems good to me on Android stock Chrome browser. Nice improvement. Thumbs up.

~~~
cylinder714
Looks much better on my Nexus 4 (Android 5.0) running Firefox. The font size
is as perfect as I could want--any smaller would be troublesome--and the
consistent size is especially appreciated. Thanks!

However, the left and right margins on the main and Newest pages are too wide
in portrait mode. They look okay in landscape, but could be narrower. I would
suggest just using the browser defaults.

Thanks for all your efforts!

------
saurik
This is horrible... :/. I use Hacker News as essentially my only website I
use, and I use it constantly on mobile. Key information is now on random
lines, often with linebreaks between things like "45 comments". It is no
longer possible to zoom out to see a comment you are typing: the viewport is
just broken entirely on edit pages (and it seems on many pages: the user
settings page is also now largely unusable). That menu bar is just painful.
What was wrong with it before?

~~~
nailer
If you used it before, you would probably be aware of the need to scroll to
follow a single headline. What mobile OS/browser are you using?

------
cityzen
If you read HN on an iOS device check out
[http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/](http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/)

Hands down the best way to read HN mobile

------
electrichead
It is such a huge relief for me. I read HN mainly on my phone and it has
always been a painful experience to manually zoom in for each page. I can't
wait for a truly optimized stylesheet but this is great in the meantime.

------
serve_yay
Well, the fonts are bigger. But I would quarrel with some/all of the layout
choices. Overall it's a wash.

------
ncza
It was fine before already if you are using a browser with nice reflow. I am
not sure what exactly changed but the front-page now seems to have extra
padding on the sides making it annoyingly narrow. Same for /threads. /item
pages are still their good old self.

------
grey-area
The header is broken on iPad I'm afraid for certain longer usernames when
logged in.

------
turbojerry
All I get is "Basic Web is unable to make a secure connection at this time" on
my Kindle DX, if anyone knows a workaround it would be helpful.

